# How do I enlarge an existing hole



## EAGLE (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone out there know of a jig or tool than can make say….
a 1" hole and make it a 1-5/8" hole or
a 1-3/4" hole and make it a 2-1/8" hole
if so please let me know.
Thanx,
your fellow LJ Patrick


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

You could clamp the piece of wood to the drill press and use a hole saw. However, those sizes might not be available.

You could cut a hole 1/8" larger, get a router with the guide bushing and route the new hole…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

One method that I have used with door lock sets, with your example above, is to drill a 1 5/8th hole in a piece of 1x scrap, center it over the 1" hole and clamp it in place. This will keep the hole saw on track and let you enlarge the existing hole. You might also want to put a backer behind the piece being drilled to prevent blowout.


----------



## Steve2 (Aug 16, 2008)

Center hole on drill press if possible. #2 as the other note, make a jig and center it, and yes those sizes should be readily avialable - they are here.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I had a bunch of interior doors that my wife want to replace the knob/latch. Bought new ones before taking off the old ones. Discovered that door hardware from 50 years ago used a smaller hole. This was before the Opp Bit. Used a hole saw to make plugs the diameter of the original hole. Glued them in place. When dried, re-drilled with a larger sized hole saw. The bit for the second drilling followed the hole made by the hole saw drill bit when cutting the plug and everything lined up.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd plug it with a 1" dowel, & re-drill it.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Take the piece with your hole in it to the drill press. Use the bit/saw you used to drill the original. Put bit in chuck center the piece around the drill bit and securely clamp it in that position then replace the smaller bit/saw with the new size bit/saw you want the hole to be in drill away. The new hole will be centered on the original hole.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

I was thinking of the Oops! bit like DaveR.. But instead of buying the bit you could chuck a piece of 1" dowel in a lathe & drill a pilot hole with the lathe that would be centered & glue the dowel with the small centered hole in the original hole Then use the size hole saw that you desire or one of those adjustable circle/hole cutting bits.


----------



## B2P (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe I'm missing something, but why couldn't you….

1.) clamp a piece of hardboard to the back of the 1" hole.
2.) use the 1" hole saw to make the center hole in the hardboard
3.) use the hole in the hardboard to locate the 1-5/8" hole saw


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm with Dick, that is how I would do it.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

How about a 1 5/8 forstner bit on a drill press. Center it up and press down…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I'd drill the correct hole size in another board and then clamp it over top of the existing, incorrect one and drill away using the new board to keep your bit in alignment.

I've done that when I need a step hole in a board and use multiple forstner bits to cut them. You drill the deeper hole first and then use a guide block to align up the other drills and to drill them on top of the first hold.

This example was drilling a hole for a "T" nut and for a plug hole for the T-nut to be hidden. One for the plug, one for the t-nut and 1 for the bolt to go into the t-nut.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like we all offer a lot of good ideas but it kinda depends on how accessable the hole is, what kind of tools Patrick has available to use & how accurate he must be in locating the hole. Good Luck Patrick


----------



## dapix (Mar 28, 2008)

Hole saws are available in that size, I would use my drill press with a template and lock all on the press bed.


----------



## PaulMCohen (Jan 22, 2008)

Try a router with a rabbit bit, rest the bearing on the existing hole and the bit will make part of the hole the correct size. Then follow up with a template bit using the now correct hole on top to make the rest of the hole the same diameter.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

A drill press is the best solution if you have one and the proper bit. If not,the router technique described above would be my second option.


----------



## EAGLE (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you all for your help
I now have more than one way to skin that proverbial cat.
Your fellow LJ
Patrick


----------



## CraftsmanCollective (Aug 25, 2008)

Unless Im running low on sandpaper, I'd use a shotgun in this case. A little rolugh around the edges though..

seriously, all my tricks have already been mentioned. I dont even know why Im posting.. It think I may be sleep-blogging.


----------



## EAGLE (Mar 27, 2008)

i must say thank you all for all of your help. I am proud to be a LJ and to see a community (be it cyber) come to the aid of a fellow brother such as myself. I am proud to say that the router did the trick.(Thank you PAUL) It worked like a charm.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Dang! I was gonna say Light Saber


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Dick has it right. Put any kind of plug in it and re-drill it.


----------

